# The Proms anyone?



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Did any of you watch the 2016 Last Night of the Proms? 
Years ago I never missed it but as with a lot of things to day it was gradually being dumbed down so I gave up watching but this year decided to have a look, it was not too bad at least the start and the finish but the bit in the middle wellllllll.
The Peruvian tenor Juan Diego Flórez was fantastic and took the audience with him the only thing that I found a bit of a let down (for me) was Vaughn Williams ‘Serenade to Music’ this is one of his works that I don’t like, I realise it is probably a great work but just not for me. 
I also recognised an individual in the audience that I remember seeing on the (TV) proms from about 20+ years ago. I do wish that the BBC would show more of the many prom concerts during the year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Did any of you watch the 2016 Last Night of the Proms?
> Years ago I never missed it but as with a lot of things to day it was gradually being dumbed down so I gave up watching but this year decided to have a look, it was not too bad at least the start and the finish but the bit in the middle wellllllll.
> The Peruvian tenor Juan Diego Flórez was fantastic and took the audience with him the only thing that I found a bit of a let down (for me) was Vaughn Williams 'Serenade to Music' this is one of his works that I don't like, I realise it is probably a great work but just not for me.
> I also recognised an individual in the audience that I remember seeing on the (TV) proms from about 20+ years ago. I do wish that the BBC would show more of the many prom concerts during the year.


I did enjoy it very much, I like the whole atmosphere.
A few years back I was there when Renée Fleming participated


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

I missed it, but I enjoyed the re-played concerts that were featured on Radio 3 for a week or so at the start of January. I have to be honest, like you I've tended to eschew the Last Night bon bons but perhaps I'll track this one down on your recommendation.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I enjoyed it perhaps because it has been a few years since I last watched it and as Pugg said the atmosphere is fantastic all in all a good way to spend a wet day in front of the TV. I would love to know who the gent is in the front row of the audience dark hair, specs and used to conduct the orch along with the Conductor, he has been doing this for years and bet he has never missed a last night.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I enjoyed it perhaps because it has been a few years since I last watched it and as Pugg said the atmosphere is fantastic all in all a good way to spend a wet day in front of the TV. I would love to know who the gent is in the front row of the audience dark hair, specs and used to conduct the orch along with the Conductor, he has been doing this for years and bet he has never missed a last night.


There are several in the first row almost every year, they make a tradition about it, first come first in.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I was disappointed with last summers proms as they didn't show the best ones on TV because of sport!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> I was disappointed with last summers proms as they didn't show the best ones on TV because of sport!


But the last night is always showing Judith, even I could see it in Holland .
BBC 1 and 2


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But the last night is always showing Judith, even I could see it in Holland .
> BBC 1 and 2


I saw that one with Sakari Oramo and loved it but there were others with my favourite musicians that were only broadcast on R3.


----------

